# Supermooooon!!!!!!



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Boy that's purty. You could read a newspaper by it.

It was cloudy awhile ago, but the wind was moving them... straight outta Hollywood; huge bright full moon with clouds rapidly passing over it... THAT'S the sky you want on Halloween.

Getting my jacket, grabbing a drink, and sitting outside for awhile pretending it's Halloween before I go to bed.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll have to ask Spooky1 if he got any shots of it. We had rain starting to move in at the time. It was a huge moon a couple days before becoming a super moon:jol:


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Overcast for us unfortunately.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Got some pictures the night before. Too cloudy the night of the super moon


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Here too Spooky


----------

